# Looking for review of craftsmen 12" mini lathe



## Stever170 (Dec 27, 2013)

I found a brand new still in box craftsmen 12" mini lathe modal 351.221060 on Craig's list for 130.00. This will be my first lathe . Is this a good unit. Is this a unit for a beginner .

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

For 130 bucks you can't buy anything better new.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would pass it up all you could turn is pens. It looks like a copy of my jet. On my jet the tool rest sucks. The tail stock also sucks.


----------



## Stever170 (Dec 27, 2013)

Well I passed on the craftsman. Any recommendations I would like something I can grow into. That being said my wife had about had it with my woodworking habit . I have admittedly small budget 300 any suggestions any thoughts on harbor freight models. I am brand new to wood turning . I would like to make bowels . Table legs wine corks and what ever else I can think up.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You should pass on the lathe you will spend thousands on turning tools.Ask me how I know.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like to KNOW, thousands?

Just wondering what all you purchased, and HOW many tools you DIDN'T need?

Nothing personal,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> You should pass on the lathe you will spend thousands on turning tools.Ask me how I know.


Your right. I think it's a whole woodworking class in itself. 

Al


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I probably didn't spend thousands. I bought a oneway stronghold $260 , grinder $50 oneway wolverine jig $10 supernova chuck and nova compact chuck $40, diamond hones $20, lathe $500, turning tools $250, other stuff $50, face shield $40 I bought almost everything at an estate sale.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm new at turning, but from what I have learned/read one doesn't need to make it an expensive part of the woodworking experience.

Stay away from the TRICK of the week/month, I mean purchases of tools that appear cool, but when you really research you learn YOU Probably don't need such.

YouTube offers some easy and inexpensive ways to make lots of lathe jigs etc.

With this said, YES a person can go out and spend a lot, but THINK it through, and ASK lots of questions from the members if this site.

Enjoy the experience,

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You could spend to much, but you need a grinder, grinding wheels, a lathe, turning tools,grinding jig,a chuck sure makes things easier, face shield. If you are going to turn bowls you need a bandsaw. Then you need wood to turn. All of that adds up quick.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

You DON'T need/have to start out with lots of tools, chucks, a grinder, grinding stones, grinding jigs, band saw, etc. 

Like any woodworker will tell you GROW into the hobby. I don't have a chuck, I sharpen my tools on my belt sander, I still use the tools that came with my lathe, I have watched a ton of YouTube stuff and learned a ton. I have also found a friend in the neighborhood that steers me along, and have only purchased ONE item other than my lathe, and that was a 1/2" drill chuck for $30.00. I have made several holding jigs, but DON'T let someone scare your out of turning saying you will be burdened with expense. 

Grow with it, and use common sense, ask yourself, DO I REALLY NEED THIS?

Have fun, turning can be a wonderful experience. I'm turning a football right now, it's only the second item I have turned, you can see it in the PROJECT SHOWCASE section. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> You DON'T need/have to start out with lots of tools, chucks, a grinder, grinding stones, grinding jigs, band saw, etc.
> 
> Like any woodworker will tell you GROW into the hobby. I don't have a chuck, I sharpen my tools on my belt sander, I still use the tools that came with my lathe, I have watched a ton of YouTube stuff and learned a ton. I have also found a friend in the neighborhood that steers me along, and have only purchased ONE item other than my lathe, and that was a 1/2" drill chuck for $30.00. I have made several holding jigs, but DON'T let someone scare your out of turning saying you will be burdened with expense.
> 
> ...


You are right, but you have a jet 1236 new that lathe cost about 3 times the op's max budget.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

My point is,,,,,,,let him spend the $130.00 for the mini, let him turn small things FIRST, then he can decide whether to move up to a bigger lathe.

He can always sell the small lathe at a later time.

When my wife bought the lathe for me it was $600.00 with 8 tools. As stated I have spent $30.00 so far on one other item. Regarding BUYING wood, there is tons of FREE wood out there. Ask around.

I still say, he should go for it, and SEE if he/her wants to grow into a bigger unit.

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If I had only 300 to spend here is what I would buy. I would watch Craigslist. If you want to buy new I would buy a harbor freight mini lathe $100, 8 piece set of Benjamin's best lathe chisel set. $70. If you have any kind of belt sander use that to sharpen. If not build a disk sander to go on your lathe. You have about 120 left over. Turn a little while and use your 120 on whatever else you need.


----------



## Stever170 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the feed back, I'm going to get one. I think I need to find a mentor locally who is willing to take on a 45 year old student. I have watching u tube videos and it looks fun . I have two car insulated garage with a construction heater so I like to go out and make saw 


. I have over the last few years picked up most of my tools on Craig's list and eBay. Table saw came first then band saw , small jointer bench grinder belt sand ect and for me it's fun the smell of the wood the feel of a sharp hand plane , this is a part of my day I look forward too . I'm leaning towards a nHF modal lathe that had good reviews. But I'm not in a hurry so I will look around for awhile . Thanks again to everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

